# [SOLVED] Can't install Java 7, error message everytime!



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, so my computer did have a x32 java (the 6th one) and my computer is x64, so I found out that there is a java 7. I tried installing it, it worked! But, I'm a gamer, and my minecraft wouldn't work good. No sound, I thought it was my mods, but it wasn't so i tried reinstalling it, but it froze everytime, now I think it's because of the new Java! So I'm trying to uninstall java, but it doesn't work, I go to the place to uninstall I click unintall, wait, and it's still there! So I try to download Java 6 again, I can't! I get an error message: "The wizard was interrupted before java(TM) 7 Update 5 could be completely installed. To complete installation at another time, please run setup again." And I have...a lot. I've ran as admin, rebooted, deleted and downloaded the installer again, tried offline mode, x32, x64. Nothing works! Please help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't install Java 7, error message everytime!*

Run JavaRa to totally uninstall Java.


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't install Java 7, error message everytime!*

Lol, did you really read all that? Thanks! Okay so I tried it and it said it was successful! But another thing came up. : / It says: "Java Version 6 Update 10 or later is required to install and run JavaFX content. Click the Download Java button to download and install Java for java.com. Then run the JavaFX Setup again." But the thing is, that's the download that isn't working!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't install Java 7, error message everytime!*

Yes I read it, you have to uninstall all of Java, Restart the computer, then install Java again. java.com: Java + You


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't install Java 7, error message everytime!*

I did try to uninstall, but it's still there?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't install Java 7, error message everytime!*

Try *JavaRa *in Safe Mode. Try Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## bannanas9211 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't install Java 7, error message everytime!*

Idk, I think it worked?? It seems everything is working fine now... Thanks! Hopefully I don't have any further questions....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't install Java 7, error message everytime!*

You are welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Some Tech Guy (Oct 1, 2012)

I had the same problem; using the "add/remove programs" tool from the Control Panel, I simply removed ALL versions of Java which were listed (not merely the old SE runtime environment about which Java's website complained...), restarted the computer, and got the (offline) install of the newest Java to work.


----------

